# Anyone know where I can buy film negatives?



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

Out of general curiosity do people ever sell their film negatives? If so how would you find negatives for sale? Is there like websites or is it just word of mouth?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

I would sell negatives (or slides), if the offered price was right.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > I would sell negatives (or slides), if the offered price was right.


 Is there any difference between slides and negatives? And also slides of what?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

Slides are positive transparencies.
I took quite a few slides, as well as B&W negatives.  Here's a scan of one:



scan0041.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

This is going to sound dumb but Im a newbie so...positive transparency?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

A negative is a transparency - you can see through it.  But the colors are the opposite of real life, hence the term "negative."  A slide (also called a transparency) is the same thing, but the colors are the same as real life.

Another way of looking at it - both negs and slides are the actual film.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

Ah. I see. Now I feel educated. What's the going price for negatives? I realize it will vary from person to person but what's the general area? Or are negatives not usually bought? I get the feeling they're not.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

How does one take a slide?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

Here's the bigger picture.  Slide (same as above) on a light box: (I've reversed it)


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> How does one take a slide?


Slide film, such as Kodak Ektachrome or Fuji Velvia


----------



## waday (Apr 27, 2017)

eBay?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

waday said:


> eBay?


Probably - almost everything else is there.

I remember the National Park gift shops used to carry packs slides for sale.  If you can't get the photo of the pretty bear or elk, then buy the slides!  Maybe now, they have CDs with some stock images.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

That photograph looks a little dated. I'm just curious


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

Development was February, 1976.  I was in High School


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

Is that the snowbear family then?


----------



## waday (Apr 27, 2017)

snowbear said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > eBay?
> ...


That's crazy.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, Aunt & three cousins - mom's side.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

What's the digital equivalent of negatives?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Yes, Aunt & three cousins - mom's side.


Like post cards, but you didn't mail them.  Some were photos from around the park (or *a* park), some were more humorous, like a single rainbow trout filling up a railroad flat car.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> What's the digital equivalent of negatives?


Maybe a raw file or the original JPG or TIF, but I really don't think there is a direct correlation.  Files can be copied by anyone, and they can look exactly like the original..


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

So is it common or uncommon to buy someone else's negatives? Is it like buying used underwear or what?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 27, 2017)

Rather uncommon, I'd think, at least in the past.  Maybe it's more common with scanners and what not.


----------



## Shutterpug (Apr 27, 2017)

Could duplicate negatives be made from another negative?


----------



## Designer (Apr 28, 2017)

Note to TPF membership; we are being punked.  Played for fools.  Taken for a ride.  Spammed.  

Is anyone else growing tired of answering his questions?


----------



## webestang64 (May 2, 2017)

Working in photo labs/stores I have collected over 1 million 35mm slides and boxes of negs. 99% I got free.

Last batch I got for free.......


----------



## mdruziak (May 2, 2017)

Shutterpug said:


> Out of general curiosity do people ever sell their film negatives? If so how would you find negatives for sale? Is there like websites or is it just word of mouth?



Why would you want to buy negatives or slides?


----------



## table1349 (May 4, 2017)

Let Me Google That For You


----------

